# Making Millions: 5 Successful Film Composers



## H.R. (Mar 16, 2014)

I don't if it has already been posted or not but here we go.
therichest.com posted an interesting article about 5 Successful Film Composers (rich ones). 
here is the link: http://www.therichest.com/expensive-lif ... vie-music/

Here is the 5 millionaires:

1- John Williams- Net worth: $100 Million
2- Hans Zimmer- Net worth: $90 Million
3- Danny Elfman- Net worth: $75 Million
4- Daft Punk- Net worth: $70 Million
5- Trent Reznor- Net worth: $55 Million


----------



## bryla (Mar 16, 2014)

It's a shame about 4 and 5 since they didn't make their fortune with film music.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 16, 2014)

Just don't let the prospect of being a multi-millionaire be your main inspiration H.R.


----------



## H.R. (Mar 16, 2014)

bryla @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> It's a shame about 4 and 5 since they didn't make their fortune with film music.



Exactly. Daft Punk with their albums and Trent Reznor with Nine Inch Nails (at least most of it)



Jdiggity1 @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> Just don't let the prospect of being a multi-millionaire be your main inspiration H.R.



:D No! Thank god I'm not that kind of person. I really love composing for the sake of it.

I'm planning to be millionaire by taking hostages and rubbing banks. :D


----------



## Daryl (Mar 16, 2014)

H.R. @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> I'm planning to be millionaire by taking hostages and rubbing banks. :D


That sounds really kinky. :shock: 

D


----------



## Studio E (Mar 16, 2014)

Wait a minute.......People get PAID for this!?!? What the....?!?! I have to go talk with a few directors now........


----------



## Tatu (Mar 16, 2014)

Daryl @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> H.R. @ Sun Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I'm planning to be millionaire by taking hostages and rubbing banks. :D
> ...



And like a true, criminal mastermind


----------



## H.R. (Mar 16, 2014)

"Rubbing banks" LOL! :D This is by far my best typo. Or is this ? maybe it's a new way of stealing money from the bank. 8)


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 16, 2014)

Let's all admit we've all thought about this topic once "at least"...

I actually think it's inspiring because they deserve it...

I don't think they ever made it about "just" them.

.......And any other people having the same drive & mindset as these legends would also deserve it in their own right...

Alex


----------



## germancomponist (Mar 16, 2014)

I do begrudge them the money! 

Who is successful is also allowed to earn a lot of money with his work! o/~


----------



## dgburns (Mar 16, 2014)

H.R. @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> I don't if it has already been posted or not but here we go.
> therichest.com posted an interesting article about 5 Successful Film Composers (rich ones).
> here is the link: http://www.therichest.com/expensive-lif ... vie-music/
> 
> ...



i am always skeptical of who is privy to such private information,so not to rain on your parade,but we simply cannot verify these financial statements,and i simply would never ask in the first place.That said i think while making serious money should not be the only consideration,this should prove a beacon oh sorts to those who aspire to working hard,and getting somewhere in life....like me,for one.
and for the non-financial types here,net worth is not the same as liquid assets on hand,ie,the money in the bank,so this includes assets such as homes,buildings,businesses.keep in mind that business accounting takes all kinds of things into consideration,such as depreciation of assets,and realized gains versus taxable income etc.i'm just saying that net worth is always a bigger number than is practical in day to day living terms.

and while i'm at it,good for them.if all film composers were poor,who would we look up to as a goal for our own ambitions?


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 16, 2014)

dgburns @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> H.R. @ Sun Mar 16 said:
> 
> 
> > I don't if it has already been posted or not but here we go.
> ...



Excellent informative & agreeable post sir (for someone like me...)
Thank you!


----------



## Rctec (Mar 16, 2014)

Don't let it put you off. I, too, was hoping to become a banker on Wall Street and get a little bonus for failing at the end of the year. Now, that's Real Money! 
But these numbers are completely fabricated bullshit. 
On the other hand....with the runaway box-office success of "Rush" and "12 Years A Slave"...
Antway, it must be obvious to anyone that this is what I pay in electricity to keep the samplers going...


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 16, 2014)

Rctec @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> Antway, it must be obvious to anyone that this is what I pay in electricity to keep the samplers going...



I hadn't thought of that, but if you say so yourself sir, then it is probably legit... :D 
If this number is to you & technology, then John Williams's big "100" goes to Pencils, Sheet Paper & Piano Tuner bills... :shock: 

Nobody (...and rightfully so...) ever said art & ecology could ever be a great couple...


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 16, 2014)

Eh. In my experience, every dollar over the first 100 million is unnecessary......


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 16, 2014)

Everybody that would like your yearly income or net worth etc., (right or wrong) posted on this forum please raise your hands. 

Everyone should know that Mr. Zimmer is a regular here and should be treated like everyone else on this forum at least as far as common curtesy. You don't have to treat him special just treat him the way you want to be treated. It's just so rude to do that kind of thing to any member of this community.


----------



## Krayh (Mar 17, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon 17 Mar said:


> Everybody that would like your yearly income (right or wrong) posted on this forum please raise your hands.
> 
> Everyone should know that Mr. Zimmer is a regular here and should be treated like everyone else on this forum at least as far as common curtesy. You don't have to treat him special just treat him the way you want to be treated. It's just so rude to do that that kind of thing to any member of this community.



Oh please............


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 17, 2014)

Krayh @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> Oh please............



Post what you made last year and I will concede your point in all humility.


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 17, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> Everybody that would like your yearly income (right or wrong) posted on this forum please raise your hands.
> 
> Everyone should know that Mr. Zimmer is a regular here and should be treated like everyone else on this forum at least as far as common curtesy. You don't have to treat him special just treat him the way you want to be treated. It's just so rude to do that that kind of thing to any member of this community.


 I think this needs to be addressed...
I absolutely agree with this! First of all, if you hav let's all, with common sense, think how one just starts to feel simply by googling that sort of stuff. The Internet is a gigantic collective virtual brain, yet it is also a physical projection of our inability to deal responsibly with our Human Freedom! Everybody has it, but the trick is to realize that it's not entirely about freedom, and that to exercice it well you have to limit yourself too... This is the "dark side" of the media customs in entertainment! In which that, true or false, it reduces in a very porn-like seductive anybody, and yes even your musical heroes, to a numerical tag...

Go ahead! Watch it happen! Let the demolishing games begin! o[]) 
The brain thinks in pictures, I personally count numbers in that category!

And secondly, This more & more looks like a clear sign of procrastination from whatever else we should be doing!


Good luck rising your own number up...
Alex


----------



## AC986 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Sun Mar 16 said:


> Everybody that would like your yearly income (right or wrong) posted on this forum please raise your hands.
> 
> Everyone should know that Mr. Zimmer is a regular here and should be treated like everyone else on this forum at least as far as common curtesy. You don't have to treat him special just treat him the way you want to be treated. It's just so rude to do that that kind of thing to any member of this community.



Absolutely correct.

At first I thought the original post was made by a fucking nutcase and looking back over this, I think I'm still right.

You may or may not like everything Hans (for example) writes or says, but for fuck sake try and act in mature manner instead of posting drivel about other people's finances.


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 17, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> Post what you made last year and I will concede your point in all humility.



£2.58 and a packet of chocolate hobnobs.

I agree with your point of view Mr. Connor.


----------



## Krayh (Mar 17, 2014)

WOW You guys realllllllllllllllllllllllllllly take your self too serious!!! Some Dude somewhere put his finger in the air and made an estimate what hans of john or whatever their name is, what their net worth is. Big freaking deal!

Next you probably go whining that I dint use a capital letter in hans name!

Live a little oke...


----------



## Stephen Rees (Mar 17, 2014)

Krayh @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> WOW You guys realllllllllllllllllllllllllllly take your self too serious!!! Some Dude somewhere put his finger in the air and made an estimate what hans of john or whatever their name is, what their net worth is. Big freaking deal!
> 
> Next you probably go whining that I dint use a capital letter in hans name!
> 
> Live a little oke...



Well, speaking for myself, I think being respectful to other people is quite important.


----------



## Krayh (Mar 17, 2014)

Stephen Rees @ Mon 17 Mar said:


> Well, speaking for myself, I think being respectful to other people is quite important.



Yes it is, but you can also overdo it!


----------



## AC986 (Mar 17, 2014)

Krayh @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> WOW You guys realllllllllllllllllllllllllllly take your self too serious!!!



Too seriously! Not too serious you fucking hick!


----------



## AlexandreSafi (Mar 17, 2014)

Guys... Please, in all unseriousness! Your own greatest tune yet is in the process of getting made! Don't miss it!...

.AS.


----------



## Jdiggity1 (Mar 17, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon 17 Mar said:


> Everybody that would like your yearly income (right or wrong) posted on this forum please raise your hands.
> 
> Everyone should know that Mr. Zimmer is a regular here and should be treated like everyone else on this forum at least as far as common curtesy. You don't have to treat him special just treat him the way you want to be treated. It's just so rude to do that that kind of thing to any member of this community.



Not sure what you're reading, but i don't see any part of this thread mentioning somebody's annual income.
Just some "bullshit" figure thought up in order to make a top 5 list.
I see no rudeness. Is it really a shock to us all that Hans has been valued in such a way?
And for the record, Hans is worth BILLIONS to me... o


----------



## chillbot (Mar 17, 2014)

So is the argument that we shouldn't discuss HZ's income because we are polite and we like to pretend he is one of us? OK I could sort of see that.... to a small degree... though I really doubt he is treated here as just "one of us".

But anyway this is the stuff that goes along with fame, it is unavoidable. See TMZ, etc. I don't like it but it happens all the time I don't see any "unwritten rules" have been broken here. And on the flip side I could actually see a discussion of income as pertinent to some of us, in the "working in the industry" area.

If I were to guess, based on what I know of HZ and his companies, and living here in LA... man I would have guessed a ton more than 90m. That is a surprisingly low figure.

I would post my income but wtf who cares.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 17, 2014)

If society has developed a creed that anyone of celebrity or success is fair game for rude, awful treatment then I don't want any part of it. 

Do I understand that some people are saying that because a member of this forum is particularly successful that this is the one person we can treat with total contempt? Anything goes? Be cool to everyone else but not this one guy because he's really good at what he does? Is this the proposal I'm hearing? Now that is bullshit and childish at best. An unworkable, indefensible position. 

Also you noticed the fellow who thinks it's fine to post about someone's personal finances refused to post his own income and why is that? HE doesn't want his finances posted here! He had the opportunity to post the correct amount! How would he like someone else to post the wrong amount under a thread, COMPOSERS WHO DON'T MAKE ANY MONEY. That kind of hypocrisy nullifies an argument instantly.

Have you guys noticed how often Hans has to take the time to address these awful posts here? Here is the one and only A-list composer that even comes around and we have to make it a headache for the guy? Enough of this kind of thing is going to happen out of immaturity alone so let's not add to that. I would rather he posts about music here - not have to address tabloid journalistic BS.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 17, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> If society has developed a creed that anyone of celebrity or success is fair game for rude, awful treatment then I don't want any part of it.
> 
> Do I understand that some people are saying that because a member of this forum is particularly successful that this is the one person we can treat with total contempt? Anything goes? Be cool to everyone else but not this one guy because he's really good at what he does? Is this the proposal I'm hearing? Now that is [email protected]#t and childish at best. An unworkable, indefensible position.
> 
> ...



I accept but don't quite understand your vehemence in this situation, Dave.

1. I don't think the OP was being rude- just passing on some tabloid nonsense. It's certainly my supposition that HZ is doing quite well financially, but I don't take any of those figures seriously, and regardless, who cares? He works hard, he's very successful, more power to him. Let's not quibble over a few million!

2. I love the fact that Mister Zimmer posts here, shares some of our concerns and gives us a little insight into his. He takes a very egalitarian view that's surprising and refreshing. That said, he's not JUST one of the fellas. He's arguably the most successful film composer of his time. That DOES make him a superstar in our world, and with fame, there's always going to be some high profile stuff and some curiosity.

3. I'd be interested to see if HZ took the same amount of offense you did. I wouldn't think so. Maybe I'm wrong.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 17, 2014)

Larry, my response is to the cumulative nature of these posts. With perfect, regular consistency you will see really dreadful things that HZ has to address. Why is that okay? It doesn't matter to me if he's rich or poor. I would protest the same if an anonymous member was constantly being run down. In HZ's case, we have someone of particular value in his experience that can be enormously helpful to this community. He talks about the nuts and bolts of film music, suggests music from the classical repertoire and generally joins in the conversation. I don't think his reward for that should be a stream of insulting posts which if you've noticed is in fact the case. We should just give the guy a break and let him enjoy himself here.


----------



## NYC Composer (Mar 17, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> Larry, my response is to the cumulative nature of these posts. With perfect, regular consistency you will see really dreadful things that HZ has to address. Why is that okay? It doesn't matter to me if he's rich or poor. I would protest the same if an anonymous member was constantly being run down. In HZ's case, we have someone of particular value in his experience that can be enormously helpful to this community. He talks about the nuts and bolts of film music, suggests music from the classical repertoire and generally joins in the conversation. I don't think his reward for that should be a stream of insulting posts which if you've noticed is in fact the case. We should just give the guy a break and let him enjoy himself here.



Ah. I take your point, Dave. This specific post just looks silly to me, not really insulting. Cumulatively, it probably takes a bit of a thick skin to deal with, and since we LOVE having him post here, avoiding that stuff would be optimal. Enlightened self interest :wink:


----------



## apessino (Mar 17, 2014)

To quote Arnold Schwarzenegger from a few years ago:

"Money does not make you happy. I now have $500 millions, but I was just as happy when I had $400 millions."

:mrgreen:


----------



## dpasdernick (Mar 19, 2014)

Krayh @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> Dave Connor @ Mon 17 Mar said:
> 
> 
> > Everybody that would like your yearly income (right or wrong) posted on this forum please raise your hands.
> ...



+1


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 19, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Mon Mar 17 said:


> Larry, my response is to the cumulative nature of these posts. With perfect, regular consistency you will see really dreadful things that HZ has to address. Why is that okay? It doesn't matter to me if he's rich or poor. I would protest the same if an anonymous member was constantly being run down. In HZ's case, we have someone of particular value in his experience that can be enormously helpful to this community. He talks about the nuts and bolts of film music, suggests music from the classical repertoire and generally joins in the conversation. I don't think his reward for that should be a stream of insulting posts which if you've noticed is in fact the case. We should just give the guy a break and let him enjoy himself here.



Dave, I appreciate and enjoy your posts quite a bit. I also think you know your shit when it comes to music. Perhaps I don't frequent here as much lately as I used to but my sense is that Mr Zimmer gets a lot of positive feedback here. Yes, some do perhaps lack some tact but generally I think 95% of the members here appreciate his presence here. 

As far as the authenticity of this "list" my guess would be Mr Zimmer would be at the top whatever the real figures are (and I don't care how much he makes frankly). Williams has dropped off the film scoring map largely and is writing concert music that I cannot imagine garners that much money in commissions but I could be wrong. Again, I don't care what money he makes. I just care about the quality of music he composes and he seems happier or more inspired by these concert works than his film output of late. My observations.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 19, 2014)

Dave, I value your posts as well and feel the very same about your musical insights. As I mentioned earlier, I've seen a consistent number of topics where really rude dreadful things are written as if HZ is a fictional character void of the everyday feelings you and I have. Since he's a member of this forum he should not have to deal with that. It's going to happen of course but as you've seen in this thread, common courtesy is not understood by some people so bringing that to their attention shouldn't be considered as an over-reaction on my part. Who would want to deal with negative personal posts on a forum that's supposed to be about art, creativity and yes even business?


----------



## choc0thrax (Mar 19, 2014)

dcoscina @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Williams has dropped off the film scoring map largely and is writing concert music that I cannot imagine garners that much money in commissions but I could be wrong.



I wouldn't exactly say he's completely fallen off the map with Indiana Jones 5, Jurassic World(themes at least) and Star Wars: Episode VII on the way. He's almost kinda king of the map if you stop to think about it.

Just to be safe we could set up a VI donation center and send him any non-perishable food items. I'm not sure the past 30 something years of Star Wars royalties will be able to keep him afloat as he scores those indie flicks mentioned above.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 19, 2014)

choco, your posts always bring a smile to my face. Never change!

Dave Connor, do you think these rude forum members are newbies with little industry experience or perhaps even less worldly experience?

My observations about lack of consideration on the internet goes back to the whole anonymity thing. I highly doubt much of the spicier things said on any forum on the web would be couched in the same manner were the two people standing in front of one other. It's sooooo safe to make audacious remarks hiding behind some screen name for some of these people. Even if they use their real name, I doubt any of them seriously want to get into the business by dissing one of the most popular and powerful people in said industry.


----------



## Dave Connor (Mar 19, 2014)

Dave, Yes to all of the above. Sometimes it's just plain youth and immaturity but then there's the grownups who refuse to grow up and do hide behind anonymity. 

Some people are all worked up that I've said anything (which I almost never do) but v.i. control is for the most part a very civil place. Frederick Russ prefers a non-censoring environment which I completely agree with. 

I for one am thrilled to have the likes of Hans Zimmer posting here. What could be better for film composers or any composer than to have someone at the top of this profession chiming in? I talk to film musicians all the time but many of them are not that well versed in the Classical repertoire and composers. Hans is all over that stuff so all the better for media guys to pick up on that and maybe gain an appreciation for the great history of the art. So he's a huge plus and great influential person to have around here. We should just be civil toward the guy and post honest relevant topics when invoking his name or anyone's name on this forum - especially a fellow a member.


----------



## peksi (Mar 20, 2014)

"shut the fuck up and stop treating me like a royalty"


----------



## chillbot (Mar 20, 2014)

Dave Connor @ Wed Mar 19 said:


> Some people are all worked up that I've said anything (which I almost never do) but v.i. control is for the most part a very civil place. Frederick Russ prefers a non-censoring environment which I completely agree with.



It seems like the only person "all worked up" in this entire thread is you. I wonder where anyone in this thread has given HZ "rude, awful treatment" or "dissed" him. I don't see one negative thing written here.

OP posted from some article (which I doubt was factual anyway) as if to say, hey here's something we could achieve in OUR industry. How many industries have a ceiling this high? To me it came off as a complement, if it came off as anything at all, which it really didn't.


----------



## dcoscina (Mar 20, 2014)

Dave a I totally agree. I used to write articles and reviews for Film Score Monthly and was lucky enough to interview a few film composers. It's really great to talk to them about the industry and process. in the cases of Gabriel Yared and Christopher Gordon, both of them were incredibly well versed in classical music and concert repertoire which was really enjoyable to discuss. I still remain in contact with Yared who is honestly one of the nicest people I've ever met. Even though he's largely out of the Hollywood food chain, he's very actively scoring European films and doing wonderful work. 

As far as Zimmer, I like some of his music very much (A Dark Knight track is like a modern Overture of Tone Poem to my mind- it features much of the pivotal material from that score) and other elements or scores aren't my thing. 

I actually stopped writing score reviews because I became too analytic and didn't consider the environment that modern film composers have to work in. It does factor into the equation. Clearly there are composers who are more resistent to being micromanaged and end up being somewhat blacklisted in hollywood as being difficult. They may have more chops than those actively working but their people skills might not be on the same level. 

Sorry, I completely went off in another direction. Anyhow, I do agree it's not polite to needle a big name composer or any forum member for that matter.


----------



## AC986 (Mar 20, 2014)

chillbot @ Thu Mar 20 said:


> Dave Connor @ Wed Mar 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Some people are all worked up that I've said anything (which I almost never do) but v.i. control is for the most part a very civil place. Frederick Russ prefers a non-censoring environment which I completely agree with.
> ...



Dave never got worked up about anything g in his life. He is a gentle soul.

I, on the other hand, am not. :wink:


----------

